# New charcoal work



## HorseArtist (Apr 22, 2008)

Here's some of my latest charcoal work - charcoal seems to be very popular at the moment.

Andalusian stallion "Fandango" (A3):









Cheeky Shetland pony stallion (A4):









Yellow Labrador "Chloe" (A3):









Friesian stallion "Dirk van de Jonker" (A3):









Hope you like the portraits. ~i


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Lovely!! So good!
I can't work with charcoal AT ALL.
So chapeau to You!


----------



## OdinsOwn (Dec 30, 2009)

Very beautiful work!


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

very nice, the Friesan's wonderful, the pony looks appropriately wild-eyed, the dapple grey and the Lab are lovely.


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Very Nice


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow! That's lovely!


----------



## leahlewis (Dec 28, 2009)

wow very very good art


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

I was looking with a few friends and it was like
WOOOOOW
SO BEAUTIFULL


----------



## HorseArtist (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------

